# Pak seeks Russia aid against terror



## 3rd Herd (13 Aug 2007)

A couple of interesting articles:
Pak seeks Russia aid against terror
8 Aug, 2007, 1604 hrs IST, PTI
MOSCOW: Pakistan is seeking Russian weapons, including reconnaissance aircraft, to combat terrorism in its remote areas and high mountain terrain bordering Afghanistan, a media report said here on Wednesday. 

"We have recently asked Russia to provide equipment for anti-terrorist operations," Pakistani Ambassador Mustafa Kamal Qazi was quoted as saying by local "Rodnaya Gazeta". 

Qazi, calling for closer Russia-Pak ties in combating terrorism and illegal drug trafficking, said the Pakistani request has been made to fortify this potential. 

He, however, declined to identify the anti-terror equipment Islamabad was seeking from Moscow. 

"Anti-terror combat has its own specifics. They have bases in remote mountain areas between Pakistan and Afghanistan and often cross border -- you cannot go there by civilian helicopters," Qazi was quoted as saying by the daily. 

"There is a need for aerial reconnaissance. That's why we have asked Russia for equipment, which could help us in combating with terrorists. This is aircraft and means of aerial reconnaissance," he said. 

Earlier, Russia has sold dual-purpose Mi-17 helicopters to Pakistan. Although the officials were not forthcoming to comment on Islamabad's request, it is believed that it could be interested in helicopter gunships with night-fighting capabilities. 

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/PoliticsNation/Pak_seeks_Russia_aid_against_terror/articleshow/2265430.cms

Russian military equipment needed to combat terrorism
Tariq Iqbal | Aug 9, 2007, 13:25
Pakistan has asked Russia for military weapons and reconnaissance aircrafts to combat terrorism in its remote areas and high mountain terrain bordering Afghanistan.

"We have recently asked Russia to provide equipment for anti-terrorist operations," Pakistani Ambassador Mustafa Kamal Qazi. 

Mustafa Kamal has said that Pakistani request has been made calling for closer Russia-Pak ties in combating terrorism and illegal drug trafficking. However, he denied to disclose the equipment requested by Pakistan.

"Anti-terror combat has its own specifics. They have bases in remote mountain areas between Pakistan and Afghanistan and often cross border -- you cannot go there by civilian helicopters," Qazi was quoted as saying by the daily. 

"There is a need for aerial reconnaissance. That's why we have asked Russia for equipment, which could help us in combating with terrorists. This is aircraft and means of aerial reconnaissance," he said. 

Pakistan currently uses Russian made Mi-17 dual-purpose helicopters, and it is believed that it is interested in acquiring helicopter gunships which are ususally used to fight the militants with the night-fighting capabilities. 

The only night-fighting helicopter gunship currently in service with Pakistan is AH-1 Cobra helicopters which are probably not enough 
http://www.defence.pk/news/publish/Russian_military_equipment_needed_to_combat_terrorism_20070809.php

Three months earlier:
Last Updated ( Friday, 25 May 2007 ) 
Modernization of the Army Aviation is underway with the procurement of new transport and attack helicopters from the United States, Russia and Europe. Finalized acquisitions include 26 Bell 412EP and at least a dozen Mi-17 medium-lift transport helicopters from the U.S and Russia, respectively. 40 Bell 407 and an unknown number of Fennec light helicopters from the U.S and Eurocopter have also been ordered, respectively. Plans are underway to begin replacing the Eurocopter Puma, older Mil Mi-8/17, Bell Jet Rangers and older Huey helicopters; options include the Eurocopter NH-90 Tactical Transport Helicopter and UH-60M Blackhawk. The Pakistan Army procured dozens of excess AH-1 Cobra attack helicopters since 2002; at least 30 have been brought into service to supplement the serving 18. The army reportedly ordered or has plans to add 20 more usable AH-1s and upgrade its entire fleet with AH-1Z King Cobra avionics and new weapon systems such as the TOW-2 and Hellfire missiles. Up to 30 new-generation attack helicopters will be procured to further enhance the Army's attack aviation arm; options include the Eurocopter Tiger, South African AH-2 Rooivalk and Boeing AH-64D Apache Longbow http://www.defence.pk/Pakistan_Army/


----------

